# Increase speed in training



## simon_goldenn (Nov 1, 2021)

Hey guys,

I've been training Simon (GR 3 years) for four months and he's very smart, I'm very proud of him.

I'm thinking about what to do so he can do the exercises with a little more speed.

I think he can lose about 4kg (approximately 10lbs), currently 39 kg (85lbs).

I'll post some videos and pictures of him in the sequence, post a lot on the instagram I have for him @simon_goldenn .


__
http://instagr.am/p/CVqrHlfpdrv/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CULpSvPpf8a/

About weight, I took some photos from above today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

85 lbs is a heavy for a Golden, if you can get Simon down to 72-75 lbs, it should be easier for him to move around and may increase his speed. 

He's a good looking boy, enjoyed the videos. 

You posted a picture of him by a pool in the November Photo Contest. Swimming is one of the best forms of exercise because it doesn't put any stress or strain on the joints and hips.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Your dog is having a great time in the videos! 

Definitely needs to lose weight. I can see lack of muscle tone. I suggest if you can, running with a mountain bike on unpaved trails. It will really help muscle tone. Make sure dog is off leash and allowed to jump logs and go around trees to really get in shape. This will make a huge difference.


----------



## simon_goldenn (Nov 1, 2021)

You're great.

Thank you very much, I will try to lower his weight to something like 75lbs and see the results in training.


----------



## simon_goldenn (Nov 1, 2021)

I intensified the walks, some short runs and I think it's working. We're going to visit the scale soon.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

simon_goldenn said:


> View attachment 886833
> 
> I intensified the walks, some short runs and I think it's working. We're going to visit the scale soon.


You will need to cut back on his food and or treats as well.


----------



## simon_goldenn (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm controlling his diet well, about 250g a day, with the addition of some snacks, but in small amounts.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I agree that he could lose some weight (he doesn't look too bad if he's only a pet, but if you are going to do agility with him the extra weight will not only slow him down but will increase the chance of injury). 

If you want to get more speed out of him when doing the course, what has worked well for me is replacing treats with a ball or other toy (thrown for him as the dog finishes the course, OR teach him to love to play tug and use that as a reward). In general, food tends to suppress drive, and things like toys tend to increase it (of course it depends on how badly your dog wants the two things!  ).

Another possibility to play with is to set the course in a straight line and either run with him as fast as you can or have someone restrain him at the start while you call him from the end (opposition reflex should prompt him to go at speed once he's released). Even better is if you can run away from him as he's released or when he's almost at the end of the line of obstacles so he has to race to catch up with you.

BTW - I love his weaves! It's not often that a large dog like a golden will opt to do them that way (with the front feet together instead of alternating). That's more of a small dog style... Either way, they are nice and fluid and he clearly knows his job there...


----------



## simon_goldenn (Nov 1, 2021)

@pawsnpaca Thanks for all the tips.

We are still here in the fight, I weighed him recently and is currently at 83.7lbs.

He's had a bad few days with a stomachache recently, but now he's fine.

He just turned 3 years old and I'm doing my best to keep him active and in good shape for as long as possible, thus extending his lifespan with quality.

Keep those zoomies of his.



__
http://instagr.am/p/CWWhbMIpmvm/


----------



## simon_goldenn (Nov 1, 2021)

We continued with the exercises and I think we are already under 80lbs.

We're going to step up on the scale tomorrow, in training there's certainly already been an improvement and he's much more willing and excited too.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CW9Pn3ZJPWf/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Simon is looking good, great to see him enjoying agility.


----------



## simon_goldenn (Nov 1, 2021)

78lbs 🎉


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Simon's looking really good, great job on the weight loss.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice job on the agility and weight loss!


----------

